# A Halloween Tea Party- no not that Tea Party



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

This is the stage of tombstone making that I've been really looking forward to and really fearing at the same time: painting & finishing. It's exciting because it's really going to start looking like a real tombstone.. and scary because I _*really*_ don't want to mess it up! Especially because I'd have to post the pictures for all of you to see my failure!! lol

Anyway, the first step was to hit it with either spray paint or acetone. Well I knew for sure I didn't have any acetone, but spray paint? As I mentioned in a previous post about my affinity for buying craft supplies and not using them, I had amassed a rather large collection of various colors of spray paints. Well, last year hubby had finally had enough and we had a (pretty huge) garage sale, in which I sold my giant box of spray paints to a very happy man for a few dollars.
So here I am a year later, in need of one of those spray paint cans.. go figure! See honey? I would have used them!!  Anyway, I wasn't too hopeful about finding any more cans. But apparently in my garage, where there's clutter, there's probably a can or two of spray paint, and I did find one! 
(I SO need to make cleaning the garage a priority!)

So I started, using Terra's painting tutorial as a guide. Man, was I nervous to do this. I was so afraid I'd ruin it. Which I did a little.. on the back. Word to the wise, if you are going to spray a ton of spray paint in one area, you might want to lay the tombstone down flat.. otherwise you'll get what happened to me- gravity took over and the paint starting running & dripping down the tombstone face. Which does NOT in any way, shape, or form make it look old & weathered. It just looks like exactly what it is.. a big splotch of paint drips eaten into the foam. Man I am glad that was the back. A lesson _very_ quickly learned 

Here is a pic of the spray-paint-eaten foam. Front only, I didn't take a picture of the back:










Once all the spray painting was done, then it was time for the Drylok. Now, I've never worked with this stuff, and I learned a few things right away. One- it has the _*very*_ distinct odor of cat pi... um urine. Two- it's textured. I guess I never noticed that in any of the online photos I've stared at for hours. Three- it pretty much filled in my epitaph and made it disappear. And four -oh CRAP it is drying _*waytoofast*_!!! What started as a leisurely application of Drylok, suddenly turned into a frantic effort to clean out the epitaph as quickly as I could. Yet another lesson learned 

But seriously folks, Drylok really is a great product, bad smell aside. It goes on pretty easily, and covers the pink foam very well on the first coat. (nothing like the paint we used on our old tombstones, as mentioned in my first post) It's a great way to immediately add a stone-like texture, and I really like it. I do want to mention, that at Home Depot they sell a special paint brush specifically for Drylok, but at $8, I figured I'd take my chances with the $1.29 throw-away brush. Maybe the fancy brush is easier- I don't know. Here is a photo of the stone after the first coat of Drylok:










I am getting super excited about the project at this point. Which sucks because the next step is more coats of Drylok, and waiting a day between coats. All told I put two coats on the stone itself, two coats on the base, and two coats on the bottom of the base. Which comes to about 8 days total, including waiting time to basically do the same thing. It's kinda like when you're a kid and you have Christmas presents under the tree, but it's not Christmas yet.... AHHHHH Drylok hurry up and dry!!! I can't wait!! 

So, after what felt like *forever*, I was finally able to start the tea staining step. I followed Terra's tutorial. Which to quickly sum up is to paint the epitaph, cracks and anything that's recessed with a very dark color. Then take a wet brush and paint the whole stone sopping wet and let the colors run. Sounds easy, right? Well it was easy, that is until I watched virtually ALL of the dark grey get washed out of all the recesses.  So then I proceed to repeat the whole process. This time, in addition to the dark grey, I also used an olive-y green, and sort-of a burnt sienna. It turned out great! I really was starting to like the way the stone was looking. I was so excited to start the dry-brushing step. I guess I was a little too excited because I kinda got carried away and basically covered up all of my nice tea-staining work!  Great! I basically turned my tombstone into a pair of acid washed jeans! 

So, I had to do a *third* round of tea-staining. This time, I used all the previous colors, as well as a little straight black, and some white. Here is what I ended up with:











Next steps are to add some lichen and moss and after that it will be done! Can't wait!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow! It turned out even better than mine. So realistic! Clap, clap, clap!!!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks very much!!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh - I just commented on an earlier version, but i see that I was right - it does look great painted! Such good work!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Jim, hopefully I don't ruin it with the next step- lichen & moss.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the tombstone! You did a FA-BOO-LOUS job! I've never worked with Drylok, so thanks for the warnings. Sorry you had so much trouble with your tea-staining, but the look is fantastic.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks GiggleFairy. What are your thoughts on the finished product? Did I ruin it with the moss & lichen or is it ok?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh not at all! I don't think you ruined it in the least bit. I like the moss and such; it adds to the "age" of the piece.


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks GiggleFairy! I really appreciate it!


----------

